# anyone else have gas&air taken away for pushing stage?



## tristansmum

With my first I had the gas and air during the pushing stage. It ended in emcs due to failed forcep delivery.

Just had a vbac and used the gas&air for labour but once I was 10cm they took it away. I think I was way too high on it and I'm glad they did because I got my vbac and pushed him out myself. However it was bloody painful. Just wondering if they took your gas away at the pushing stage or not......


----------



## staralfur

Yep, I wasn't allowed to have it during pushing. Which I think is wise because I'm not sure I would've been able to concentrate on holding the mask and pushing properly at the same time. At the time I was angry though. :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yep, they took it away for the pushing stage. And I agree, staralfur, it turned out to be a good thing. And I was also quite mad at the nurse when she told me I couldn't have it any longer. I was NOT expecting that. She also told me a lot of women find the pushing stage to be a relief from active labour, and I thought, "Yeah right, lady!" Turns out she was right!


----------



## cupcakekate

Yes me!!! And I always wondered why so I'm glad I saw this thread!


----------



## Evies mummy x

They took mine away too! Ill be begging them not to this time because the ring of fire was the worst part of the whole labour x


----------



## katiefx

I dont think they did take mine away. Tbh, i was that high off it i cant even remember!x

Edit: i did have it. My partner has just informed me haha. But i was told to calm down on it as i couldnt feel any contractions so didnt know to push.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I did with my 1st, because it was making me lazy :blush:. DH was holding it and the MW told him to take it off me as I begged him not to- poor thing was so conflicted but went with the lady in uniform :haha:. With DD the MW gently suggested I stop using the G&A so I could concentrate which sharpened me back up pronto!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

No, I was allowed to keep mine through each delivery right till the very end. But I was a fairly focused 'deliverer' :haha: I just got them moving so I guess they saw no reason that they needed to take it from me.


----------



## snowfia

They took it away for me too.
I think it was mainly because I was concentrating more on that than pushing, not 100% sure though


----------



## smileyfaces

1st one I had it taken off me.

2nd one I had stopped using the Gas anyway at about 8cm...I found that shouting and using my voice was better pain relief (yes seriously!!)


----------



## aimee-lou

They took it away because I threw it away with my first. I moved out of the delivery room and into the bathroom favouring pushing over the toilet or using the rails in there for support and as it was in the wall I couldn't take it with me I just threw it down in a huff! lol 

With my 2nd I still had it in my hand when he arrived but hadn't used it for the whole 2 conscious pushes that I actually did. It all happened so fast I was still holding it lol. I remember my hubby fumbling to take it off me as Eddy was laid on my chest lol


----------



## Harley Quinn

Aimee-lou, that's funny that you couldn't take it with you to the bathroom. I remember the nurse telling me that I should get up and try to pee during active labour, and I asked in a very concerned voice, "Can I take this with me?" LOL Thankfully, it was a mobile tank. I don't think I could have made it without it! :)


----------



## Numero_uno

Yeah I had it taken away, they said it would slow down the pushing so did it with nothing!


----------



## samface182

No, they let me keep it. Well they had to, I wouldn't have let them take away my precious :rofl:


----------



## tristansmum

samface182 said:


> No, they let me keep it. Well they had to, I wouldn't have let them take away my precious :rofl:

My husband took it off me as mw were not allowed to physically remove it from me!


----------



## special_kala

I think id have thrown it at their head had they tried to take it away!

Not that i used it during pushing but it felt good to know i had it and to bite on the mouth piece


----------



## rachie2011

I didn't have it taken off me... I chose to stop using it when i felt the urge to push. I felt i didn't really need it then because it wasn't really helping much.


----------



## cupcaker

I didn't know this was common! I didnt get it taken off me but just had it in my hand at pushing stage,I naturally didn't use it because I was consumed with concentration!!!


----------



## Hunbun

Yes, they said it would keep mw focused. I gave it up quite easily because I thought it meant I would be finished quicker... I was wrong.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yep. Never used it for pushing


----------



## kaths101

Yes they took it away, I was so annoyed as they hadn't believed me that I wanted to push so they wheeled in the gas and air, I had a few puffs then the midwife said oops she could see the head and they wheeled it away again. I remember being really annoyed at that but it was all over so quickly!


----------



## Blah11

I kept mine but wasn't using it really and ended up just biting down on the mouthpiece lol


----------



## 080509

They didn't take it off me but i don't recall it doing much for pain relief when his head was half way out :haha:


----------



## sequeena

smileyfaces said:


> 1st one I had it taken off me.
> 
> 2nd one I had stopped using the Gas anyway at about 8cm...I found that shouting and using my voice was better pain relief (yes seriously!!)

Same as smiley, I had it but preferred my voice instead :)


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Yep they took it off me I don't think I could have pushed with it I was so smacked out on it lol.


----------



## Jellycat

Took g&a away for me too but I felt once I got over the first 5 minutes if pushing and she was lower down the contractions felt different and all I wanted to do was push, never got the ring of fire either


----------



## AmarettiEtJus

They took it off of me. That stuff is *STRONG* - seriously strong. The only time I remember being that smashed is when I downed a bottle of champagne in my teens.


----------



## w8ing4bean

They didnt take it off me, encouraged me to breathe normal air tho and to take a massive drag of gas before pushing


----------



## marina294

they tried to take it off me but i was nervous of pushing so asked to have it inbetween contractions my OH took it off me and limited me to 2 puffs inbetween each push the bugger lol


----------



## violet_joy

no they didnt take it off me, but i think it was more because i never asked permission for anything and told them what was what lol my partner was holding it for me while i was pushing however i remember the midwife moving my hands to hold my legs as she said my pushes would be stronger but i disagreed and felt when i held on to the metal bits round the bed i got a better push...which was right. i think i would have went mad if they had taken it off me! lol xx


----------



## MrsClark24

I only got gas and air given to me for the pushing stage!!! WTF? Hmm might have to give it up next time so I can remember the whole birth experience better!!


----------



## MrsButterfly

I think I was offered to keep it but couldn't manage to figure out how to push and also breathe the gas and air so couldn't be bothered with it. Had I known I had two hours of pushing to endure I might have felt differently...


----------



## Toms Mummy

I only ever had it for the pushing stage! I hated it before hand it made me so woozy and out of control, but when it came to pushing it really helped with regulating my breathing between each push x


----------



## sobroody

They took mine away! I was not happy!


----------



## Misscalais

No :) but I didn't want it for pushing.


----------



## AP

Yep, I had thrown it away quite early doors because i hated how it made me feel, but when I did want it, I wasnt allowed it :dohh: 

I sure as hell took it back when I was getting stitched up, simpily cause i hated that part :rofl:


----------



## Lovemybump1

I was only given it after I started pushing. I'd dilated from2cm to 10cm within a couple of hours so didnt have time. The pushing lasted 2 hours and I do remember one of the midwives suggesting that maybe I didn't need it as much when pushing. I don't think I listened mind. It was the first pain relief I'd had, they were not stopping me from using it!


----------



## Louise88

No not me however I think I may have bit the midwife if she even tried! Lol


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I loved the gas & air. Midwives told me to take 3 deep breaths of it then stop and start pushing. I rem them saying to my DH " take it of her ". I Think you can't push properly when taking it or something like that!


----------



## melonbelly

They took it off me for my first. For my second I had it gripped in both hands, no way was I giving it up. Took a bit of bargaining with the midwife but I got to keep it in the end!


----------

